# Not a Parelli fan but come on!



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Never have been a big Parelli fan but I would challenge anyone in the forum to do what he has with a horse. I watched him start colts with Buck, Ray, Neubert, Wolters, etc.... He is the real deal and one of the most talented Horseman in the world("one of the most gifted Horseman" that quote came from one of those clinicians wife's!)
Parelli people can be really out there(and annoying), but do know Pat can do it all!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

After reading your other thread, it seems to me that you are just trying to start something...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I know what you mean about him. I LOVE Parelli's techniques & his theories make so much think if ya stop & think about it but i could never be as good lol! I'd love to try though, but it's not about just learning his way of working the rope & "carrot stick". It's more of a instinctual "6th-sense" if you will, to beable to _read_ the horse & know exactly when & how to react. That's the hard part to me lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I too was a little leary about Parelli at first (same with Cesar Millan "Dog Whisperer") but after watching some of his videos & reading his book it all makes sense & in _theory_ is simple lol. The dog whisperer's techniques are alot easier to pull-off though, lol, but then again dogs are simpler than horses in many ways & are also predatory animals, not prey.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

there was one Parelli basher that in his picture he is leading a horse, can tell you this that picture tells me everthing about his horsemanship skills! slim to none and slim left town


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You're not a fan, but you just threw candy and butterflies at him. Yeah, not a fan. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

And how does one picture tell you everything about someone's skills? Just curious.

Parelli...Well to be honest, he's not my cup of tea, he's work for some people definitely but personally I try to get along with common sense horsemanship, it seems to work. I do have to credit him though for his amazing business sense, can't deny that.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

yes Pat's many DVDs are for the very beginning horseman, but the thing is he is in the top 5% in talent out there no matter what I think of him as a promoter


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The reason I don't like PP is because he is a "Do as I say, not as I do" kind of person, and I can't stand hypocrites. He's just a guy who started out because he loved horses but then got caught up in fame and commercialism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree that "common sense" horsemanship is easier but it never hurts to try something new & if you can get your horse to do things without dragging on him with a rope or halter at all then i think you're a darn good horseman & you can actually _understand _the horse, not just try to make it see/do things your way, which is _not_ natural to them.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lis said:


> And how does one picture tell you everything about someone's skills? Just curious.
> 
> 
> You can just tell, it is like people that are raised around livestock just have a different sense of animals!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

There are a few people that seem to excel in doing something that is way ahead of others, and not just with horses.

What makes people disassociate themselves with Parelli is that he insists that everyone can do as well. Well that isn't true at all.

In many cases it takes a set of circumstances, environment and what is in that person to drive them to succeed in an area above anyone else.

The only thing he HAS succeeded in doing is to con the masses into thinking that buying common sense is a worthwhile investment and just doing what is on the DVD's fixes everything. I would bet that if he were honest enough he would actually say himself that most people will fail....*while he counts the money on the way to the bank.*


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

And how does one picture tell you everything about someone's skills? Just curious.


You can just tell, it is like people that are raised around livestock just have a different sense of animals!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lilruffian said:


> i think you're a darn good horseman & you can actually _understand _the horse, not just try to make it see/do things your way, which is _not_ natural to them.


ALL things we are doing to/with horses are unnatural to them. Doesn't matter if you are Parelli, CA, Lyons, or Joe down the road. Even feeding them hay and grain is unnatural, I'm not even talking about deworming, teeth floating, shots, etc. Horse will never understand teeth floating doesn't matter you'll try to understand the horse or not. :wink: 

My point is you don't have to be a great trainer to have common sense and work and care for your horse.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, like i said it doesnt hurt to _try_. Nothing wrong with learning & people should know themselves well enough to know whether or not they will be able to succeed at something like this.
Who knows, with time you could get the hang of it to where you may or may not be able to get your horse (or even others) to respond the way his horses can to him.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

See to me common sense horsemanship doesn't equate to dragging a horse round on a rope. That's not a battle I'm going to win. Common sense horsemanship to me is taking bits from everyone and applying them where and when is appropriate, not going right it's this way or the highway. 

Heck, a horse I loaned last year who's owner was very pro Parelli and he would drag you all over the place whilst being led but the pony I loaned earlier in the year I could have lots of slack in the rope and he'd just walk next to me quite happily despite the fact during the previous year or so he'd actually been less handled than the horse.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> And how does one picture tell you everything about someone's skills? Just curious.
> 
> 
> You can just tell, it is like people that are raised around livestock just have a different sense of animals!


Considering this is the internet, how on earth do you know it's the actual poster in the picture. I know in mine it's certainly not me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> ALL things we are doing to/with horses are unnatural to them. Doesn't matter if you are Parelli, CA, Lyons, or Joe down the road. Even feeding them hay and grain is unnatural, I'm not even talking about deworming, teeth floating, shots, etc. Horse will never understand teeth floating doesn't matter you'll try to understand the horse or not. :wink:
> 
> My point is you don't have to be a great trainer to have common sense and work and care for your horse.


 Well of course not, but Parelli's way is the closest thing to natural for a horse if you're going that way. You interact with the horse the same way another horse would, even if we only have 2 feet & do everything with our hands & voice.:wink:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> And how does one picture tell you everything about someone's skills? Just curious.
> 
> 
> You can just tell, it is like people that are raised around livestock just have a different sense of animals!


 i disagree, i have a few picks of me, and if people looked at it they would say 'that person has never been around horses before!' but ive been around them all my life, and i was just foolin around with my friends.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lilruffian said:


> Who knows, with time you could get the hang of it to where you may or may not be able to get your horse (or even others) to respond the way his horses can to him.


I don't have to actually. I find Parelli to be boring, and if it's boring for me it'll be boring for my horses, because they always 100% cases feel my mood. 

P.S. And I'm 200% sure my horse will not respond to him the way she responds to me. :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_Lis_, i'll agree that's the one thing i don't necessarily agree about with naturally-trained horses in that they won't respond properly to others. If one breaks/trains a horse this way, then sells it, who's to say the individual who buys the horse is going to know how to work the horse the same way.
Whereas a horse who's trained the "traditional" way is more versatile to different owners.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lilruffian said:


> Well of course not, but *Parelli's way is the closest thing to natural for a horse if you're going that way. *You interact with the horse the same way another horse would, even if we only have 2 feet & do everything with our hands & voice.:wink:


I have to respectfully disagree with you on that. I think Stacy Westfall has more natural approach if one can even call any approach "natural" (and I'm amazed with her black mare way more than Parelli's horses  ).


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

In what way?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ima 100% Pat Parelli would out ride, out perform anyone in horse forum! and I am dont like his ego, but he is light years ahead!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

have you went and watched Stacy train her horse?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Ima 100% Pat Parelli would out ride, out perform anyone in horse forum! and I am dont like his ego, but he is light years ahead!


In which discipline? In English style or Western style?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I respect Stacy Westfall a heckuva lot more than I do PP. He just leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Everything about him screams, "FAKE!" Even that mustache.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

I know 2 women that can get their horses to do what Stacy Black horse does and they know they cant do what Pat does. Never seen Stacy train a horse she is good though, like to see her do it with another horse.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Ima 100% Pat Parelli would out ride, out perform anyone in horse forum! and I am dont like his ego, but he is light years ahead!


 sorry, but he isnt light years ahead. Ive known lots of trainers that can do what he does with ease. all he does is NH, he didnt create it, its been around for hundreds of years. all hes done is a good job of making it a step by step program and advertising it.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nobody, are you PP in disguise? And who is Stacy Black?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

How can you say someone's a fake when you can actually _see_ that they know how to do these things with any horse. I say any, because i've caught him on some television shows & videos where he's gone to help someone with their horse & within less than an hour he had the horse doing all the basic ground movements his horses can do with just the rope & the stick.
Also, horses arent people. Deep down they all think the same & react to the same stimuli. Your horse may not love Parelli the way they love you, but he could certainly do things with them that you may not think of.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

yes Buck, Ray when he was alive, Reis, Cox, Anderson, but I 1000% know that the reat are 2nd teir to Pat! AND I DO NOT REALLY LIKE HIM AS A PERSON!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> sorry, but he isnt light years ahead. Ive known lots of trainers that can do what he does with ease. all he does is NH, he didnt create it, its been around for hundreds of years. all hes done is a good job of making it a step by step program and advertising it.


Well said!

As far as being able to do what PP does, I'm not sure I would want to do some of the things he does - some of the recent videos that have surfaced and run the forum gauntlet as case and point.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Stacy's black mare


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

-sniff sniff- I smell a TROLL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Scoutrder! nice horse


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> yes Buck, Ray when he was alive, Reis, Cox, Anderson, but I 1000% know that the reat are 2nd teir to Pat! AND I DO NOT REALLY LIKE HIM AS A PERSON!


 I cant judge him as a person, never met the guy, but he seems like he cares to much about his ego, or maybe thats jsut the vibes i get off him. 
i disagree, they arent second to pat. they are even with him, show me a video of something SPECTACULAR, then i might change my mind. but ive seen trainers make horses compeletly different in an hour too... ive seen so many its an ordinary thing for me now, maybe im just around to many good trainers... lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont know, but it think it's cool to see a guy, no matter his ego cuz you're not expected to be great friends with him anyhow, ride a horse at a run into a moving trailer completely bareback with only a halter.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I have have spent time with Buck, Ray Hunt(started 2 of his colts), Neubert, Richard Winters, Mark Rashid, Ted Robinson, Sandy Colier, Will Simpson, to mention a few. And they seem to be in a league of their own. 
Bottom line Pat is a REAL pain with his ego, my point is like him or not he is extremely talented


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> I dont know, but it think it's cool to see a guy, no matter his ego cuz you're not expected to be great friends with him anyhow, ride a horse at a run into a moving trailer completely bareback with only a halter.


 Maybe his horse's are excited that they finally get to do something aside from sitting around with the most boring i've-done-this-1000-times looks on their faces. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Well I have have spent time with Buck, Ray Hunt(started 2 of his colts), Neubert, Richard Winters, Mark Rashid, Ted Robinson, Sandy Colier, Will Simpson, to mention a few. And they seem to be in a league of their own.
> Bottom line Pat is a REAL pain with his ego, my point is like him or not he is extremely talented


well he might be talented, but i know lots of talented people. Personally, ive never seen him do anything spectacular, and if all he is is a talented guy with a big ego... well, he would have to do more then that for me to follow him specifically.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

^ Why would you want a horse to get on a moving trailer? That sounds incredibly dangerous to both horse and rider to me.

I think if PP stuck his ideals completely and never deviated then people would be less fussed about him but when he says one thing is bad then turns around and actually does it himself, I think is very hypocritical and very sad that ego overtook ideals. That applies no matter who is doing the training or working with the horse.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

those people I mentioned are at a different level, how may horses do you ride a week, those TOP clinicans must see 20 different a week


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not everything you do has to be logical lol it's called trying something new to keep your horse thinking & interested instead of just sticking to the regular routine.
And there are ALOT of things we do with horses that are dangerous for both horse & rider including jumping, racing, & just about any rodeo event but we still do it.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

True but seriously a moving trailer? He actually did that?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> those people I mentioned are at a different level, how may horses do you ride a week, those TOP clinicans must see 20 different a week


 im just stating my opinion, and in my opinion Pat has never done anything to put him on a different level from any of the trainers i know. Theyre not big names, but they dont advertise themselves because they just dont care to.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's good in a way that Pat advertises because it brings more people in & effects a larger group of people all around the world. By making videos, books & clinics this allows others to learn & try a different way of working with horses. If you're talented at something it's only good of you to try & pass the knowledge on & share so others learn.
And yes, _Lis _i saw it lol it was pretty cool


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen him ride. He is not a great rider or trainer. He is a great marketer. I can show you so many other trainers who are 10 time the horseman that he is.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Well said, Nrhareiner. I was trying to stay out of this but you can't help it, someone says "Parelli" and the forum lights up like wildfire. 

Trolls, please go back under your bridge.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I've seen him ride. He is not a great rider or trainer. He is a great marketer. I can show you so many other trainers who are 10 time the horseman that he is.


 :clap: I liek the way you word these kinds of things.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Again, a matter of opinion. Everyone has their own style & he must be a really good marketer to fool millions of people who've actually seen him work with horses & ride, whether in videos or at a live clinic. Not to mention all the people who actually go to his place to learn from him & have studied his technique.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have found that most people who use and buy his stuff would not know a well trained horse if it kick them in the rear on command.

It is easy to fool some of the people all the time. He makes his living doing just that. It it was not easy then we would not have people like Madoff and so many others who con people out of hard earned money.

What he does is nothing more then good common seance. Take your money and go and find a good trainer. In the end you and your horse will be much further ahead.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Parelli's biggest problem is that he is SO caught up in his own inflated ego that he doesn't acknowledge the horses anymore. It's not, "What can I do to help this horse?" It's, "What can I do with this horse to make myself look better?" And boy, is he good at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont believe his way is the only way to train but he does do it well. If you find a way that works for you then do it but don't critisize another's just because you can't see the sense in it. There are alot of trainers out there that do the exact same thing as Parelli but no they do not market it & you never see anyone snipping about them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

They also don't think their methods are the be-all and end-all, and haven't let the Hollywood of horses fry their brains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Exactly lilruffian, he IS a good marketer. But that's it. I'm no miracle horsemen, but even I'm better horsemen than Parelli. And I don't need twitches and chains and ropes to get a bridle on a horse, or an expensive stick to get my horse to do... whatever it is that stick thing is supposed to make the horse do.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*sigh* I really hope this thread goes the way of the other PP threads...Completely Off Topic!

I think PP is a whack job. There. I said it. I think his ways with people through the magic of television is MUCH more appealing than his actual horsemanship. I was riding long before the PP revolution. Gosh I miss those days. When I didn't have to tip toe around the barn because I wouldnt want to upset the left brained introvert who is sound sensitive. I miss horses being horses. They go off for training...most learned a job....some liked it, some didn't. No one coddled the ones who would much rather lay in their stalls...They just kept on plugging away at it. It worked for the most part. In my humble opinion...it worked better than all this sweet talking we do now-a-days. 

I think PP's training has ruined more horses than it has helped. Thats my two cents.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is an example of what he can not do. I feel bad for his horse. He is trying to make it turn and not very well. Thing is that people who do not know any better think this is great and will try it his way and really mess up their horse.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The stick is meant to be an extention of the arm so you dont have to have your hands all over the horse & so that you can better move certain parts of the horse that you want moved without having to jump around. Again, this is only necessary if you are doing things in the sense that people like Parelli teach. Otherwise, you just do things the old ways.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> it worked better than all this sweet talking we do now-a-days.


I'm currently reading a book by Joe Camp, the director or whatever of Benji. It's an NH book. And while some of it makes sense, I'm having a hard time taking anything from it because the rest is nonsense. I like to ride horses, and I'll be damned if I let the horse decide whether I can or not. A horse doesn't need to coddled, and I don't have to have good bedside manner to have a good ride. My horse has a job, she knows her job, and we do it well. She's happy. She loves me as much as a horse can love it's human. She listens to me, she respects me, she looks to me for guidance. Sweet talk is for lovers. Not horses.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> The stick is meant to be an extention of the arm so you dont have to have your hands all over the horse & so that you can better move certain parts of the horse that you want moved without having to jump around. Again, this is only necessary if you are doing things in the sense that people like Parelli teach. Otherwise, you just do things the old ways.


Funny that you have to buy a stick to do that. I just snap my fingers and point.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> When I didn't have to tip toe around the barn because I wouldnt want to upset the left brained introvert who is sound sensitive.
> I think PP's training has ruined more horses than it has helped.


 :lol: at the first snippit.... And DINGDINGDING to the second. My sentiments exactly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> Well I have have spent time with Buck, Ray Hunt(started 2 of his colts), Neubert, Richard Winters, Mark Rashid, Ted Robinson, Sandy Colier, Will Simpson, to mention a few. And they seem to be in a league of their own.
> Bottom line Pat is a REAL pain with his ego, my point is like him or not he is extremely talented


Do you have a website, pictures of you with these people, videos of yourself? Because if you don't share that after all you've been touting on this site, all I hear is


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Sweet talk is for lovers. Not horses.


Exactly! Its a shame what people let horses get away with in the name of 'well I dont want him to haaate me'. Ugh...on a good 7 day week, the horses that I ride hate me 5 out of 7. Not because I am an abusive rider...hard on their mouths or backs...but because I want them to WORK for it. I wont settle for less. Though they are all basically trail horses, there is no reason that they shouldn't move correctly and understand basic commands. I don't ask them to ride, I tell them we are riding. If I ride 3 horses that day, I am lucky if 1 of them is happy to see me. Mostly its a horse that I have a bond with. Not a majical PP bond but one of respect. I understand him. Hes a big old scardy cat. He understands me. I havent lost my temper on a horse in ages. If he is scared, I allow him to be scared...but he still has to work. 

reiner...that video is really sad. Really, Really sad. Because people are going to get the wrong idea. I am far from a reiner...not even close actually...but that spin (if you can call it that) looked terrible. My 91 year old grandfather rides better than he does.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> The stick is meant to be an extention of the arm so you dont have to have your hands all over the horse & so that you can better move certain parts of the horse that you want moved without having to jump around. Again, this is only necessary if you are doing things in the sense that people like Parelli teach. Otherwise, you just do things the old ways.



Take a good look at that video I posted. He is in that horses mouth more them my 9 yo neighbor the first time she climbed on one of my horses. The stick is more of an imtimidation then a rider who has good use of leg aids with spurs. I can get my horse to move very inch of their body and I do not need a stick or to be in their mouth. You will barely see what I do. I am not even the best at it. There are trainers and riders who make look so easy. PP is not one of them.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

See, that video exemplifies everything I don't understand about Parelli. When is the average horse person ever going to need to bounce a giant green ball next to their horse while mounted? It's just a bunch of useless tricks that are supposed to astound people and distract from the fact he can't actually ride. Show me that same horse behaving calmly on a trail while all the other horses are freaking out, or cutting a cow, or jumping a stadium course without knocking a rail down. Then I'll be impressed.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Solon said:


> Do you have a website, pictures of you with these people, videos of yourself? Because if you don't share that after all you've been touting on this site, all I hear is




I agree and all a person has to do is look up his NRHA show record to see that he has many people that could teach him a thing or two.

He is a clinician.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Here's an example. I've given it before. We had two ladies at the barn that used the Parrelli games and DVD's. They would work their horses in the arena. One day I noticed they were doing the same thing as the day before, and the day before that. I asked them if something was wrong because their horse was doing what they were asking really _well_.

They said they couldn't afford next DVD yet, so they had to wait until they got it before they _could_ do anything else.

I kid you not. 

I gave them a little talk about how they didn't have to wait, but they were convinced they needed to so I just went on my merry and let them do their thing.

And BTW the carrot stick is the dumbest thing invented in the horse world. I don't care what excuse you use it for, people have been doing that with their arms, successfully, since the Scythians started using horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

EternalSun said:


> Show me that same horse behaving calmly on a trail while all the other horses are freaking out, or cutting a cow, or jumping a stadium course without knocking a rail down. Then I'll be impressed.


Can't he would fall off.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Here is an example of what he can not do. I feel bad for his horse. He is trying to make it turn and not very well. Thing is that people who do not know any better think this is great and will try it his way and really mess up their horse.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Pat Parelli and Magic


Between the 'Parelli Piaffe,' 'Spin-Around-the-Middle,' and 'Ow! My Mouth' (TM) manoeuvers, you have me sold, *nrhareiner. *Where do I get my stick?


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Can't he would fall off.


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:

That's all too true.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Marecare said:


> I agree and all a person has to do is look up his NRHA show record to see that he has many people that could teach him a thing or two.
> 
> He is a clinician.


So you know who he is? If he shared it, I missed it. Interesting. I just hate it when people start name dropping. To me, it means you met a famous person and isn't a reflection on what your ability is. 

Then again, my only claim to fame is meeting the Myler bit boys at the County Fair. But I don't have a picture share. :-(


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I've seen him ride. He is not a great rider or trainer. He is a great marketer. I can show you so many other trainers who are 10 time the horseman that he is.


 
wow! amazing! silly!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Can't he would fall off.


 No way! His WonderHorse would never let 'Stache fall, it loves him too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> wow! amazing! silly!


 
Anyone else smell Troll? Its kind of a musty smell. Cant exactly put my finger on it but its like its right under my nose!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I smelled a troll on page three, I believe. :lol: ETA: Ahh, page four, my mistake. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh you must have a good troll nose! 

I am always falling for these baiting me into an argument threads. I just cant resist! I love a good discussion! However my sarcasm gets the best of me and I just want to crack jokes. As it is, that is all that is left to say in this thread. 

OP what was your original point on here? To bash those that bash Parelli? Or did you have a specific question about why we dislike him and his theories?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> Anyone else smell Troll? Its kind of a musty smell. Cant exactly put my finger on it but its like its right under my nose!


There's been a few this weekend it would seem.

The original point I believe was to just start a fight. He/She knew it was going to go. Especially if you've had a chance to read their other posts.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

To me, it kind of smells like . . . mustache wax.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Funny that you have to buy a stick to do that. I just snap my fingers and point.


 
your horse looks like a real happy camper!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've heard that Trolls like to come out for Labor day. Must be the Parelli sales or something. I mean, you gotta act fast if you want to get the carrot stick for $65 instead of $70!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I get a not warm fuzzy feeling about that.....


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I just cant help myself...im sorry.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Bwahahahahaha. :lol: :lol: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I just cant help myself...im sorry.


 
I want to make that my avatar!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> There's been a few this weekend it would seem.
> 
> The original point I believe was to just start a fight. He/She knew it was going to go. Especially if you've had a chance to read their other posts.


Once again my point is like him or not (and I dont like him! I DONT LIKE HIM!)
he is SUPER talented! and in the top 5% out there. Nice horse!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL please feel free! I have posted it a few times in response to parelli moustache questions. There is an entire thread about the validity of his wifes hair color! We dont like the training method but we sure do like talking about him! LOL


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't mind if I do. Now if only I could find a pair of the famous $600 a pair Parelli chaps to wear around, I'd be set!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to dress up as PP for Halloween.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Some people are so quick to critisize something they don't understand or dont care to learn. Guess they've got nothing better to do in life but firmly believe their opionions are the only ones allowed in life...


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> Once again my point is like him or not (and I dont like him! I DONT LIKE HIM!)
> he is SUPER talented! and in the top 5% out there. Nice horse!


Nobody, he's just not that talented. Obviously you have a hero view of what he does. But more and more comes out each year that proves he's not the horseman people think he is. 

What he is is a **** great marketer and I will give him that. But that fact is, there are hundreds and hundreds of horsemen that ride better than him with no need or notion to become famous for it.

They do it because they love it. Stockmen, ranchers, cowboys, cowgirls. They aren't in fancy shows or selling fancy supplies. 

He may ride fantastic horses that make him look good, but he's not that great. 

You're never going to agree and you *knew* that what was coming when you hit the 'submit reply' button. You know how people on this forum feel about what he has done. So don't claim you're starting a genuine discussion.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh well of course that's the standard Parelli response: "you don't understand what you're seeing, and you obviously lack the intellect and inate horse sense to ever be a great master of equines, such as Pat Parelli, almighty God,"


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont forget the Parelli endorsed saddles, bits, bridles, halters, hackamores, saddle pads and blankets, hoof pick, clothing line, brushes, banding ties, poop scooper (you have to have one of thses!) not to mention the stick...anything without the actual parelli stamp on it...you aint NOTHIN!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Some people are so quick to critisize something they don't understand or dont care to learn. Guess they've got nothing better to do in life but firmly believe their opionions are the only ones allowed in life...


 
Thank you!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha oh you guys make me laugh!!!!! But I do wonder what mustache wax he uses....

And a carrot stick *might* be good for some beginners to make their body language clearer to the horse, but if you can't control horses with you body language.... I'm sorry, you can't move up to level one, because that is the first thing that should be learned. I rarely snap a horse with the halter, because I just use body language to tell them where to be... I'm 15. I'm kinds impressed with myself that pat needs a big orange stick...... Maybe I should go on some world tours and call myself a trainer..... XD lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

lilruffian said:


> Some people are so quick to critisize something they don't understand or dont care to learn. Guess they've got nothing better to do in life but firmly believe their opionions are the only ones allowed in life...


First off, you don't know about who has taken time to learn it. I have gone over all the stuff when people have brought it to the barn. I've watched the videos. 

He's created a group of people that *have* to rely specifically on his products and he makes it seem like they will get the same results as what he shows on the video.

And when that doesn't happen as it *often* does, it creates a whole new set of problems for those people. I've seen it.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

LilRuffian, keep in mind that the majority of the posters who dislike PP have tried his methods, gone to his clinics, etc, and saw first hand that it's a load of bull. They aren't just making blind assumptions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I can't name how many people I know in my horse circle of friends that have walked out of his clinics.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh god, there you go again. Nothing intelligent to say just poke fun & critisize. This has NOTHING to do with the friggin guy! It's about the training technique & like the OP said, he's good at it. He may not be the only one but he's the only one sofar who's made an attempt to market it so that the average person can learn_ if they choose_. Of course there are going to be people who critisize him for it but who are they? Nobody.
If you dont like him or the way he does things then keep your nose buried in the dirt.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Nobody, he's just not that talented. Obviously you have a hero view of what he does. But more and more comes out each year that proves he's not the horseman people think he is.
> 
> What he is is a **** great marketer and I will give him that. But that fact is, there are hundreds and hundreds of horsemen that ride better than him with no need or notion to become famous for it.
> 
> ...


I am knew here, once again you are way of base as far as what you think I think of Parelli, I have sat and watched him, the dude is the real deal, with a real nasty ego! Mrs. Hunt even agreed he was so talented, although he he had a huge ego. the same goes with Tom Dorrance, he thaought the same!
I have never purchased anytheing from Parelli, and never will. But I would love to go watch him train his own horse with no one around or work with him!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I believe this to be his actual endorsed brand . . . you can buy it for $239 a can at any Parelli exhibit . . . stock up!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha oh you guys make me laugh!!!!! But I do wonder what mustache wax he uses....

And a carrot stick *might* be good for some beginners to make their body language clearer to the horse, but if you can't control horses with you body language.... I'm sorry, you can't move up to level one, because that is the first thing that should be learned. I rarely snap a horse with the halter, because I just use body language to tell them where to be... I'm 15. I'm kinds impressed with myself that pat needs a big orange stick...... Maybe I should go on some world tours and call myself a trainer..... XD lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> I can't name how many people I know in my horse circle of friends that have walked out of his clinics.


If I was crippled in a wheel chair I could start a draft


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

And FYI, yes iv read the book & watched some of the videos because my friend owns them. We've tried some of the techniques & so far it's all worked for us and i do not own any of his merchandise. I can find stuff around my own yard that works just as well.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> haha oh you guys make me laugh!!!!! But I do wonder what mustache wax he uses....
> 
> And a carrot stick *might* be good for some beginners to make their body language clearer to the horse, but if you can't control horses with you body language.... I'm sorry, you can't move up to level one, because that is the first thing that should be learned. I rarely snap a horse with the halter, because I just use body language to tell them where to be... I'm 15. I'm kinds impressed with myself that pat needs a big orange stick...... Maybe I should go on some world tours and call myself a trainer..... XD lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


come on you are a beginer


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> Once again my point is like him or not (and I dont like him! I DONT LIKE HIM!)
> he is SUPER talented! and in the top 5% out there. Nice horse!


 
The top 5% of _what_ exactly? He can't do dressage, but pretends to do a piaffe. He can't rein correctly; his spins (can they Even be called that?) are messy and he's in the horse's mouth constantly. He can jump a picnik table, which is 3'6" tops if it's an inch, and doesn't have great position, so any sort of big jumping is out.... I'm confused. If there was a discipline that consisted of weird 'tricks' such as ball bouncing or mincing trot steps or standing on a log, then sure, he might be mentioned somewhere, but other than that, his 'horsemanship' is Nothing to write home about. A horse loading in a trailer is - wait, what's it called? - oh right, good manners. Nothing special at all.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> I am knew here, once again you are way of base as far as what you think I think of Parelli, I have sat and watched him, the dude is the real deal, with a real nasty ego! Mrs. Hunt even agreed he was so talented, although he he had a huge ego. the same goes with Tom Dorrance, he thaought the same!
> I have never purchased anytheing from Parelli, and never will. But I would love to go watch him train his own horse with no one around or work with him!


Well, since you have worked with so many famous people and Mrs. Hunt approves, I bet she can arrange that for you. But other than that, I don't think you are reading what people are trying to tell you.

I get that you don't like him as a person. I get that you think he's the top 5% out there. What people are telling you is their own opinions and specific experiences that tell them that is exactly not what he is. 

I don't have my head in the dirt, but I've helped several parelli people get their heads out.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Nobody, he's just not that talented. Obviously you have a hero view of what he does. But more and more comes out each year that proves he's not the horseman people think he is.
> 
> What he is is a **** great marketer and I will give him that. But that fact is, there are hundreds and hundreds of horsemen that ride better than him with no need or notion to become famous for it.
> 
> ...


green!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> If I was crippled in a wheel chair I could start a draft


What does that have to do with anything? So can could everyone else. They are fairly easy to train.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nobody, are you aware that half of your posts make zero sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> I don't have my head in the dirt, but I've helped several parelli people get their heads out.


Now how can we help you get yours out! Nice draft!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You insult me, but don't insult my horse. That BS is not called for. You're just being a jerk now.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> green!


Now someone is just trying to up their post count.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> come on you are a beginer


thanks for judging me without knowing me, I appreciate it! And btw that post was a joke.... 

Omfg if I was a guy I would buy that wax and grow a mustache!!!!! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Charis said:


> The top 5% of _what_ exactly? He can't do dressage, but pretends to do a piaffe. He can't rein correctly; his spins (can they Even be called that?) are messy and he's in the horse's mouth constantly. He can jump a picnik table, which is 3'6" tops if it's an inch, and doesn't have great position, so any sort of big jumping is out.... I'm confused. If there was a discipline that consisted of weird 'tricks' such as ball bouncing or mincing trot steps or standing on a log, then sure, he might be mentioned somewhere, but other than that, his 'horsemanship' is Nothing to write home about. A horse loading in a trailer is - wait, what's it called? - oh right, good manners. Nothing special at all.


 NRCHA he has shown and won against some of the top, how many rein cowhorses you shown at the Snaffle Bit Furturity?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Nobody, these personal posts are going to get you in a lot of trouble with the mods. You better stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> thanks for judging me without knowing me, I appreciate it! And btw that post was a joke....
> 
> Omfg if I was a guy I would buy that wax and grow a mustache!!!!! XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just an observation!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Find me proof of Pat Parelli actually showing, let alone winning, any NRCHA event. I find it very difficult to believe such evidence exists. Your argument loses a great deal of validity when you start spouting off lies to make yourself look better.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Nobody, these personal posts are going to get you in a lot of trouble with the mods. You better stop.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If that gets me in trouble after what you guys have said about Parelli, the forum is scam na dit would be a shame!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh my gosh, these posts are getting ridiculous now. Nobody- cool it, people stated their opinions (which is what happens on a public forum) so stop flouncing around in a huff. I'm sure a parelli forum (or even some people on this one if you PM them) would love to talk about how great he is all day long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Some people just need to grow up! If you can't just post your opinion without making ignorant comments about people you dont even know then you shouldnt be here. If something hasn't worked for you or you see reason to dislike it then good for you! No need to snark at the people who see otherwise.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

eternalsun said:


> your argument loses a great deal of validity when you start spouting off lies to make yourself look better.


my point exactly! Thank you!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> just an observation!


haha okay. I'm in a good mood, and I could really care less what a stranger on a forum thinks. So lets get back on topic and please try to keep the childish remarks to yourself just because your frusterated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sure Parelli has won as many titles as you have won spelling bees, Nobody. Yeah, that's right. Personal attacks don't feel good, do they? I'm sorry, but you coming on here and intentionally starting an argument and then insulting repsected members of the forum is NOT going to fly with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> NRCHA he has shown and won against some of the top, how many rein cowhorses you shown at the Snaffle Bit Furturity?


Would love to see the stats, *Troll*, I mean n*obody2121. *Including who he supposedly won against, and how many in the class. 
Thanks for making a slow evening more entertaining, n*obody2121*. It's been a blast. Must be getting on now, though. You take care.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> people stated their opinions (which is what happens on a public forum) so stop flouncing around in a huff.


my entire reason for posting!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> my entire reason for posting!


to flounce around in a huff? Please try to make sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> please try to keep the childish remarks to yourself


 
Please go back and read your posts about Parelli and myself!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

And just in general speaking... since when has winning furtuities or any event for that matter been the standard for deciding who is/isn't a horseperson?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

qoute me where I ever said anything truly mean about yourself or parelli please. I kept you out of it until you started to personally attack people because they felt strongly about the subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Personal attacks don't feel good, do they?


Please read waht you all have written about Parelli.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> I kept you out of it until you started to personally attack people because they felt strongly about the subject.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


where?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol no kidding nobody2121.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What we said about PP does not qualify as personal attacks, considering the 'Stache isn't here himself. And those "attacks" are appropriate as they are on topic, unlike your remarks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

just your little comments these last few pages... They haven't been very polite. I can't take qoutes right now because I'm on my iPod , but you still haven't found me any qoutes where I was rude or anything, all you did was crop that part of my post out when you qoutes it, so again, please find me a qoute of me where I was truly mean or rude about parelli.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> Once again my point is like him or not (and I dont like him! I DONT LIKE HIM!)
> he is SUPER talented! and in the top 5% out there. Nice horse!


No he is not. He is not even in the top 10,000 out there. If you think that is talent you need to get out more.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Solon said:


> So you know who he is? If he shared it, I missed it. Interesting. I just hate it when people start name dropping. To me, it means you met a famous person and isn't a reflection on what your ability is.
> 
> Then again, my only claim to fame is meeting the Myler bit boys at the County Fair. But I don't have a picture share. :-(



I am talking about Parelli!!!!

Look up his NRHA show record and you will see that it is not in the stars.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sunny said:


> What we said about PP does not qualify as personal attacks, considering the 'Stache isn't here himself. And those "attacks" are appropriate as they are on topic, unlike your remarks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hey, don't diss the stache. It is pure awesomness xD LOL if I were a guy I would have one LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sunny said:


> What we said about PP does not qualify as personal attacks, considering the 'Stache isn't here himself. And those "attacks" are appropriate as they are on topic, unlike your remarks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Just because the individual isn't present doesn't mean it's right to make rude comments. Also, it actually doesn't have much to do with the post since we were talking about his technique NOT his marketing ways, his mustache or whether he's won major events.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ah, I thought you were talking about 'nobody'!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> What we said about PP does not qualify as personal attacks,


 
well that says it all! thank you! That was I started this post, even though I dont like Pat's ego!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Some people are so quick to critisize something they don't understand or dont care to learn. Guess they've got nothing better to do in life but firmly believe their opionions are the only ones allowed in life...


Understand it better then I care to admit. It is not hard to under stand. NH has been around for long then all of up put together. It is not new. All PP had done is marketed it. 

My problem is he seems to think that his way is the end all be all of training. Thing is you do not make the horse fit your training you make your training fit the horse. He does not do that. His system does not do that.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Just because the individual isn't present doesn't mean it's right to make rude comments. Also, it actually doesn't have much to do with the post since we were talking about his technique NOT his marketing ways, his mustache or whether he's won major events.


 It's has a heckuva lot more to do with the subject than does calling members of the forum beginners and making comments about their horses. If Parelli wants to stand up for himself, the stage is his. But, no. He's too self-righteous to admit he's done anything wrong. And I never claimed the "attacks" from myself and I weren't wrong; they just aren't personal. The majority of the comments ARE about his so-called training methods. The goofy remarks are here to lighten the mood that PP's moustache casts over the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> If you think that is talent you need to get out more.


arent you all going to mention the personal attacks!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> It's has a heckuva lot more to do with the subject than does calling members of the forum beginners and making comments about their horses. If Parelli wants to stand up for himself, the stage is his. But, no. He's too self-righteous to admit he's done anything wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would say many are beginners here, including me


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my qoute nobody. Unless you just want to admit I haven't said anything....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunny said:


> It's has a heckuva lot more to do with the subject than does calling members of the forum beginners and making comments about their horses. If Parelli wants to stand up for himself, the stage is his. But, no. He's too self-righteous to admit he's done anything wrong. And I never claimed the "attacks" from myself and I weren't wrong; they just aren't personal. The majority of the comments ARE about his so-called training methods. The goofy remarks are here to lighten the mood that PP's moustache casts over the world.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


are you aware of your mistakes with horses?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think everyone is aware of the mistakes they make with their horses. Hopefully they learn and they don't repeat them.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> NRCHA he has shown and won against some of the top, how many rein cowhorses you shown at the Snaffle Bit Furturity?


I was at the last 6 Futurities and I did not see his name on any of the rosters.

Where are you getting your information?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I certainly am. I make them every day, as does everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, well you'll never know what a person will do/say until you actually meet them.
And to _nrhareiner_, i do not believe that he is all-incredible, but alot of the stuff he does is pretty neat & in ways can be useful (the way he teaches ground work & how to make the horse use it's mind instead of just run the drill). I've played several of the "games" with my mare & it has helped to fix some of her problems and yes I KNOW there are other ways to fix these things, but i saw nothing wrong with trying it the natural way for myself.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

<--Green as grass


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Oh god, there you go again. Nothing intelligent to say just poke fun & critisize. This has NOTHING to do with the friggin guy! It's about the training technique & like the OP said, he's good at it.
> *
> NOT*
> 
> ...



Lets see there is Stacy Westfall. Shawn Flarada. All Dunning, I can keep going. All these people have more talent in their little finger then PP has in his entire body. If you want to actually learn something then go get a real trainer. One who has proven then can train in what ever area you want to do. Do not get a video with a bunch of hype as that is all the DVD PP has are. Hype.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> I am knew here, once again you are way of base as far as what you think I think of Parelli, I have sat and watched him, the dude is the real deal, with a real nasty ego! Mrs. Hunt even agreed he was so talented, although he he had a huge ego. the same goes with Tom Dorrance, he thaought the same!
> I have never purchased anytheing from Parelli, and never will. But I would love to go watch him train his own horse with no one around or work with him!


Again if you really think he is the real deal you need to get out more. I have seen the real deal and it looks nothing like PP.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What comes up when you search for pat parelli NRCHANo videos found for “NRCHA pat parelli”

This is what came up with pat parelli reining 
YouTube - Pat Parelli Natural Horsemanship NEC UK 2008

He is slamming into this horses sides...does PP use spurs? An honest question. I don't know if he does or not.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> I think everyone is aware of the mistakes they make with their horses. Hopefully they learn and they don't repeat them.


maybe we should post them, it would be good for the topic about Parelli.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Again if you really think he is the real deal you need to get out more. I have seen the real deal and it looks nothing like PP.


 when do go with your horse and ride with Al?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I let my horses rub their heads on me. Is that a mistake?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> maybe we should post them, it would be good for the topic about Parelli.


For what reason? I don't use Parelli. A lot of people here don't use Parelli.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> NRCHA he has shown and won against some of the top, how many rein cowhorses you shown at the Snaffle Bit Furturity?


Lets see I have NRCHA horses who have finished in the top 5 in the Open and Int Open. PP was no where to be found. Also competing is not winning.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't need to pay a trainer because i'm not afraid to learn/make mistakes of my own. If i want someones opinion then i'll ask but i won't stoop to believe that they know everything & their way is the only way.
If you dont try new things then you'll always stay stuck in the same loop. It's like people who ride western who refuse to learn english & visa-versa. There's always a different way of doing things


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You are right. There is always a different way of doing things. Unfortunately the Parelli people I have met do not feel the same way and that is why they get stuck with their training.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> maybe we should post them, it would be good for the topic about Parelli.


 Sure, why not? I am currently training Sunny to lunge. She goes left wonderfully, but has trouble going right. I had her facing to go right, lunge whip behind her rear, right arm facing right, and she bolted toward me, nearly running me over. What did I do wrong? I expected her to know what to do. I had her on a too-long line. She felt the only direction to go was toward me, so she did. My mistake, and I am not to enveloped in my own ego to admit it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Lets see I have NRCHA horses who have finished in the top 5 in the Open and Int Open. PP was no where to be found. Also competing is not winning.


 you didnt show them


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> And just in general speaking... since when has winning furtuities or any event for that matter been the standard for deciding who is/isn't a horseperson?


When you can amass $3.5 Million in earnings and do it consistently I think that shows you are a good trainer.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh...theres another mistake. I dont care for english...I ride western.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Ahh...theres another mistake. I dont care for english...I ride western.


tsk tsk! You should be shunned!!! LOL jk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> You are right. There is always a different way of doing things. Unfortunately the Parelli people I have met do not feel the same way and that is why they get stuck with their training.


Yes some can be really difficult, I rolled rope at one womans horse and she called me everthing in the book. Once again I am not a Parelli guy, but dude can ride.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> When you can amass $3.5 Million in earnings and do it consistently I think that shows you are a good trainer.


 do know what Parelli makes a year?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nobody. I am going to be serious for just one single second. Do you really think he rides well? Training aside, differences aside. Do you really honestly believe he rides well?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> When you can amass $3.5 Million in earnings and do it consistently I think that shows you are a good trainer.


 Yes but that isn't the _standard_ for who should be considered a horseperson. It shouldn't be about how much money you make but how many horses you can train/fix not only for one discipline but for anything & get good results.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> arent you all going to mention the personal attacks!



If you want all the ones I have seen have come from you. If you want for me to put on my Mod hat I can do that and remove several of your posts. However we are all big kids here and as long as this gets back on track I see no reason do so.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> do know what Parelli makes a year?


the Sham wow guy also makes a lot a year... Most of it is in the marketing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> the Sham wow guy also makes a lot a year..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] WOW guy!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> the Sham wow guy also makes a lot a year... Most of it is in the marketing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oohhh... I like the sham wow guy!!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> <--Green as grass



Hay I have been in that class.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Yes but that isn't the _standard_ for who should be considered a horseperson. It shouldn't be about how much money you make but how many horses you can train/fix not only for one discipline but for anything & get good results.


I agree.... I know some great trainers who don't show or anything, but IMO are better then most big names I've seen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Nobody. I am going to be serious for just one single second. Do you really think he rides well? Training aside, differences aside. Do you really honestly believe he rides well?


 Honestly i've seen far worse:lol: I think that if someone can stay on the horse bareback & guide it without any contact with it's face at walk, trot, canter, spins as well as jumping & then get the horse to slow to a halt again is a decent rider. And millions of people watch him! lol that would be sort of embarrassing for him if he couldn't ride ****


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Nobody. I am going to be serious for just one single second. Do you really think he rides well? Training aside, differences aside. Do you really honestly believe he rides well?


Yes, but I am thinking of the timing. sure their are some that have a much prettier picture, but then again they couldnt train horse!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha see! That's the marketing... I say 'the sham wow guy' and everyones like 'yayy!' 'smiley face!' LOL but who doesn't love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh but Parelli believes that with the DVD's anyone can train a horse.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> when do go with your horse and ride with Al?


If this only made any seance.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Prostitutes arent fond of him...didn't he get charged with assault on a hooker?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

If the sham wow guy asked me to buy his dvd's I probably would. That's the cult side of marketing.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> I let my horses rub their heads on me. Is that a mistake?



Only if you are waring white.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Lets see there is Stacy Westfall. Shawn Flarada. All Dunning, I can keep going. All these people have more talent in their little finger then PP has in his entire body. If you want to actually learn something then go get a real trainer. One who has proven then can train in what ever area you want to do. Do not get a video with a bunch of hype as that is all the DVD PP has are. Hype.


when did you take your horse and ride with Al?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, boys and girls, it's 12:07 A.M. here and I have school tomorrow, as well as Key Club and barn chores. I am going to check back in on this thread tomorrow(today?) and pray I haven't missed too much. Goodnight, don't let the 'Stache bugs bite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Nobody - what if you shared some videos of what you do with horses since you've talked about how many high name trainers you have met and been around. Or pictures of your horses.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Only if you are waring white.


LOL true. They like it and I dont mind. Im usually as itchy as they are...

Oh and the green as grass was a sarcasic remark. I am nowhere close to being a super finished rider but I can hold my own.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> when did you take your horse and ride with Al?


because I have!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Whos AL? I wanna ride with al! Does he trail ride?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> you didnt show them


Not in the open. I show Non Pro. If you would like to know what my horses have done in the non pro I am sure you can look it up.

My point was that I am very very involved in NRHA and NRCHA. I know who wins and who shows. I keep on top of that as it is how I make my money.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> because I have!


Let's see the pictures/videos! Maybe we can learn something.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Prostitutes arent fond of him...didn't he get charged with assault on a hooker?


lmfao I thought you meant parelli for a second, I'm like 'OMG!!!' but ya, and I hear he also web to jail for having drugs... But he did sell plenty of shammy's!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Nobody - what if you shared some videos of what you do with horses since you've talked about how many high name trainers you have met and been around. Or pictures of your horses.


This doesnt seem to be a safe place to do that, this forum does not seem like kind of place


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Meh...Ill check back to see your wonderful horses another time. Right now, I am off to bed...Im sure I will have nightmares about moustaches attacking me and of a horse chasing me around with a stick.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> This doesnt seem to be a safe place to do that, this forum does not seem like kind of place


then blur your face, some might be grumpy, but were not murderers... I don't think... LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Same, goodnight everyone, and let's PLEASE try to keep the comments down to only three more pages by tomorrow night!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> do know what Parelli makes a year?


There is a big difference in selling things that you market to people who do not know any better and earning it riding a horse you have trained.

If he was such a great trainer he would be out there proving it. It would only help his rep and he would sell more as he would open up new markets. Thing is he can not and keeps praying on people who do not know what a well trained horse looks like.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Not in the open. I show Non Pro. If you would like to know what my horses have done in the non pro I am sure you can look it up.
> 
> My point was that I am very very involved in NRHA and NRCHA. I know who wins and who shows. I keep on top of that as it is how I make my money.


start a colt YOURSELF, train, show it, we can talk!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Yes but that isn't the _standard_ for who should be considered a horseperson. It shouldn't be about how much money you make but how many horses you can train/fix not only for one discipline but for anything & get good results.


I will put any of the million $$ NRHA trainers up against PP any day. These trainers do it day in and day out. They win day in and day out on horses they have trained. Not just once or twice but consistently. That is the hallmark of a good trainer. Consistency.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> There is a big difference in selling things that you market to people who do not know any better and earning it riding a horse you have trained.
> 
> If he was such a great trainer he would be out there proving it. It would only help his rep and he would sell more as he would open up new markets. Thing is he can not and keeps praying on people who do not know what a well trained horse looks like.


start a colt YOURSELF, you train, you show it, then we talk about Parelli, until then invalid material


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> start a colt YOURSELF, train, show it, we can talk!


I came back to say sweet dreams to all! 
And... I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure somewhere on this forum she talked about her doing something like that... Well goodnight! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> I came back to say sweet dreams to all!
> And... I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure somewhere on this forum she talked about her doing something like that... Well goodnight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no way


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> when did you take your horse and ride with Al?


Never said I did. The comment was made about DVDs of PP and how great they are and now no one else is doing it. These are just a few. I tend to like to ride with people who are better then AL in my respective discipline.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> This doesnt seem to be a safe place to do that, this forum does not seem like kind of place


A lot of people do it. If you have worked with those people then you may have something worthwhile to share that would benefit other people.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> no way


You refuse a goodnight? That makes me sad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> then you may have something worthwhile to share that would benefit other people.


 I did!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> You refuse a goodnight? That makes me sad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG! You are too funny.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> You refuse a goodnight? That makes me sad!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 good night! most likely this was my first and last time here


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> I did!


Lets see some pictures of your colt, your showing, a website. Something to see.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> because I have!


Wa so. I know a lot of people who have. Not going to haul a horse 18+ hours when I can do 2 and ride with some of the best reiners in the world. I do have the need to list all the people I have ridden with or all the famous people I know. Believe me I know a lot of them too. Worked in the business for a long time. Let me retire by 40. Man I loved that work.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Solon said:


> OMG! You are too funny.


haha I had to add a little friendship to this thread, hey, we all love horses right?!  

Oh  well then goodbye and goodnight nobody2121
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Lets see some pictures of your colt, your showing, a website. Something to see.


Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but no way these wolves


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You don't seem very sure of what you've done with your training.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> start a colt YOURSELF, train, show it, we can talk!


I have quite a few over the years. Done very well with them too. Fact is when you are talking big money horses they need to be shown in the open. So as a good business person I do what makes the most money in the end.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Lets see some pictures of your colt, your showing, a website. Something to see.


how about me on a horse in a saddle that is to small for me!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I just wanna add... 

Shamwow guy = love.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You've trained a colt and showed. Where? How did you do? You're wanting that information from nhrareiner.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Solon said:


> You've trained a colt and showed. Where? How did you do? You're wanting that information from nhrareiner.


Yes I have trained several and show in AQHA and NRHA. Did not do too bad. Came home with more money then I left with.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am late to the game here as a new member of the forum. But I just watched the videos and read the first 5 and last 5 pages of the other thread before I realized it was closed. 

I didn't really have an opinion on PP before, other than being impressed with his final results. But after seeing the 2 videos particularily the one of trying to teach the horse to back up from the rope wiggle, I was horrified. She started off with a perfectly calm horse, and ended up with a stressed out animal. If the goal is to teach a horse no matter what, then fine - but if the goal is NH then what on earth was that? 

Would it have been so hard to push on the horses chest while wiggling gently and eventually stop pushing on the chest so the horse just understood the wiggle?

I never really had intentions of buying his DVDs but thank you horseforum for saving my money in case I thought about it at some point.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

sometimes it has to "look" real bad before it gets better


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> sometimes it has to "look" real bad before it gets better


What are you referring to? 

Do you not want to share your horse training information because you are worried about being critiqued?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> sometimes it has to "look" real bad before it gets better


Nobody, I completely disagree with that. Why make something worse in the hope it becomes fantastic? Sure, it may work on some occasions, but I'm fairly sure if I sent Toby to PP in the hope he'd fix his problems the same way that horse was going to be "fixed", PP would be stuck with a front hoof stuck to the wax in that lovely 'stache and another hoof shoved into his shoulder. Will that make my horse better?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> What are you referring to?
> 
> Do you not want to share your horse training information because you are worried about being critiqued?


Criticized! by untrained eyes!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Nobody, I completely disagree with that. Why make something worse in the hope it becomes fantastic? Sure, it may work on some occasions, but I'm fairly sure if I sent Toby to PP in the hope he'd fix his problems the same way that horse was going to be "fixed", PP would be stuck with a front hoof stuck to the wax in that lovely 'stache and another hoof shoved into his shoulder. Will that make my horse better?


 I said LOOKS worse!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Nobody, I completely disagree with that. Why make something worse in the hope it becomes fantastic? Sure, it may work on some occasions, but I'm fairly sure if I sent Toby to PP in the hope he'd fix his problems the same way that horse was going to be "fixed", PP would be stuck with a front hoof stuck to the wax in that lovely 'stache and another hoof shoved into his shoulder. Will that make my horse better?


or you could just continue to avoid your horses problem areas


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

nobody2121 said:


> Criticized! by untrained eyes!


Well, then what kind of showing have you done? Professional?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> I said LOOKS worse!


Sorry, but in my experience, when something looks bad with horses it usually is bad (unless it's a photograph lol). I can understand what you mean though. I just don't agree -shrugs-

And nah, ignoring my horse's problems isn't the way I roll =]. My life would be too boring if I did that! haha.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

Solon said:


> Well, then what kind of showing have you done? Professional?


I will tell you I have used Drafts, for what they where breed for. seriously, plow, mowe, etc...


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Sorry, but in my experience, when something looks bad with horses it usually is bad (unless it's a photograph lol). I can understand what you mean though. I just don't agree -shrugs-
> 
> And nah, ignoring my horse's problems isn't the way I roll =]. My life would be too boring if I did that! haha.


 I also said sometimes, sometimes not


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Solon said:


> What are you referring to?
> 
> Do you not want to share your horse training information because you are worried about being critiqued?


I think he/she was referring to my previous post, I just have no desire to engage him/her as he/she does not seem to have much of a point other than an argument.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think you are right.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Solon said:


> I think you are right.


Woohoo, I have my yearly quota of being right.  

Seriously though, ignore the poster and they will go away as they have nothing to engage them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Solon said:


> And BTW* the carrot stick is the dumbest thing invented in the horse world.* I don't care what excuse you use it for, people have been doing that with their arms, successfully, since the Scythians started using horses.


Now THIS is offensive, Solon! :lol: I like my carrot stick (although it was just $7 at the Expo last year, I guess being so cheap it's not a "brand" one, but it's bright yellow!). I like it more than lunge whip or the end of the lead rope.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nobody2121 said:


> *I would say many are beginners here,* including me


Wow! :rofl:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> I let my horses rub their heads on me. Is that a mistake?


It's a HUGE mistake, corino! That means you are NOT alpha mare!

P.S. I let mine too. :wink: People on forums jump on me for that all the time. But I don't care as long as I stay safe.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The whole thread gave me a good laugh, I must add. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

£4.30 from Robinsons (one of the more expensive tack shops in North West England) for a good schooling whip...I mean carrot stick except mine is blue so mine is a blueberry stick .


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol , What a good read!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

nobody2121 said:


> Criticized! by untrained eyes!


 Anyone and everyone can add some sort of criticism. Whether it be, "Your horse is on his forhand," "Piano hands," "Chair seat," or "Your horse is dirty." You don't have to be PP to give some insight into their mistakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can we start talking about eating mint flavored paste now? School is starting back up, mint flavored paste will be around. 

Far more interesting than fighting with a troll who talks in circles and makes less sense than the average paste eater (not talking about past paste eaters,cough, Corino, cough, talking about current paste eaters, which are all about 5 years old and their logic has not quite developed all the way yet).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> *Can we start talking about eating mint flavored paste now?* School is starting back up, mint flavored paste will be around.
> 
> Far more interesting than fighting with a troll who talks in circles and makes less sense than the average paste eater (not talking about past paste eaters,cough, Corino, cough, talking about current paste eaters, which are all about 5 years old and their logic has not quite developed all the way yet).


Yak, Always! Don't you think one thread with mint paste eating on what? 20 pages is not enough? :mrgreen: So far this thread was the funniest for the last couple weeks or so. No fight, and such a nice troll! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh fine..... Enjoy your troll. 

I just prefer to ignore them instead of feeding their fun. And I am sure the troll has no interest in a discussion about paste eating.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh fine..... Enjoy your troll.
> 
> I just prefer to ignore them instead of feeding their fun. *And I am sure the troll has no interest in a discussion about paste eating.*


You never know! May be this particular one eats it every day!

Anyway, I'm done with the thread - too much laughing is not very good for the health!


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

would love to come to some your barns and watch you all ride.

It is so interesting to watch you guys with Parelli, when none of you have ever went with your horse and rode with him.

One last time! I do NOT care for parelli and is over ego, but he is a Horseman and a good one.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> but he is a *Marketer* and a good one.


Editing mine.


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, may I say that this thread was highly entertaining to read? *fetches popcorn and hopes for more* 

Hey, now. Don't hate on us paste eaters.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

one thing I did learn in my first 24 hours, it is easy to spot those that only talk and really cant ride


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

nobody2121 said:


> one thing I did learn in my first 24 hours, it is easy to spot those that only talk and really cant ride


So very true! So very very true!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like I missed yet another Pepperoni thread this weekend.

Not especially sorry, since I was out _riding_ my horses. It was a beautiful weekend to ride here in VA, by the way.

The only carrot 'sticks' my horses ever see are the ones that grow in the ground. They find them to be delicious. :wink:

I also don't think DVDs would help in their training, since they're not allowed in the house to watch TV.


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

africanstardust said:


> Okay, may I say that this thread was highly entertaining to read? *fetches popcorn and hopes for more*
> 
> Hey, now. Don't hate on us paste eaters.


 
OH thank GOD! I have a paste eating friend!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and I have never seen that many insulting personal comments made by someone when the mods have NOT shut him down. I guess we kept this one going for amusement purposes only! LOL

It sure did work for me. Amused I am! 

As far as the 'you have never ridden with the man therefore you are a crappy rider' really? Really? REALLY? I have never claimed to be a great rider...but c'mon now. Why would anyone waste their time riding with him?


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> As far as the 'you have never ridden with the man therefore you are a crappy rider' really? Really? REALLY? ?


 No one has said this


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> OH thank GOD! I have a paste eating friend!


We paste eaters have got to stick together, especially in these days of weird paste-eater hating.

Also, nobody, I'm not quite sure who that was directed at, but I'll be the first to say I "can't really ride." I'll probably even be saying that after another decade of riding, because I don't think you can ever stop learning. But that's just the two cents of a rather uninformed newbie, so I say that under correction


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)

africanstardust said:


> We paste eaters have got to stick together, especially in these days of weird paste-eater hating.
> 
> Also, nobody, I'm not quite sure who that was directed at, but I'll be the first to say I "can't really ride." I'll probably even be saying that after another decade of riding, because I don't think you can ever stop learning. But that's just the two cents of a rather uninformed newbie, so I say that under correction


thank you for your honesty


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh yes I haven't touched the stuff in years but I do have to stick up for us and inform the world while it is delicious, its highly addictive!

OH and you should always keep learning. I still love to learn!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, this thread has really made my morning!! Little did I know when I shut the WOPR down last night that I would awake to find the page count in the 20's! :lol: And yes, I've read every page. Don't let my profs know... they'll just give me more homework!! 

As far as who can really ride goes, I can't think of one rider/trainer/clinician who won't make a tweak in their style when the occasion calls for it, from the little 8 year olds just starting 4-H, to the Great Be-Mustached Pepperoni himself, to showpen-proven riders and trainers. When the rubber hits the road, life itself is going to be a learning experience. There are 2 limits, I suppose - can one physically progress and become a better rider, and is one willing to keep learning.

That being said, some of the twists that this thread have taken are almost enough to convert one to paste-eating. :lol:


----------



## nobody2121 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> That being said, some of the twists that this thread have taken are almost enough to convert one to paste-eating. :lol:


Good luck finding it, though. I have checked several places this year and I have not found it at any of them.

Sigh.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I told you AB...its best to make the stuff yourself. Google 'home made paste' It saved me a BUNDLE! LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Loving Google's bouncing ball logo today....


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow. 10 new pages since I signed off last night. Not that these latest pages make any sense. Nobody, I can't for the life of me figure out what point you're trying to make or where you're going with this. Have you recently been hit in the head with a carrot stick??? I'd have that checked out if I were you. Wouldn't want to turn into one of these unenlightened paste eaters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread has not only run it's course but it's fallen off course. Time to shut down.


----------

